# Pro's/Con's to ECS lightweight pulley kit?



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been doing a little research lately on the lightweight pulley kit from ECS. Seems like something that would just be fun to do and be somewhat noticeable.
But, i started seeing a couple negatives to it with something about wearing down the crank or something (i dont remember exactly) and i wanted to hear from some people using the kit or that know what they're talking about so they can drop some knowledge on me.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Thagodeus said:


> But, i started seeing a couple negatives to it with something about wearing down the crank or something


Yeah there was a big uproar a ways back when they first started coming out with these pulleys, but I think it's been debunked. Lots of people running them with zero issues (except for one guy I read about who sheared off his crank pulley bolts trying to get the stockie off lol :laugh.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I've had mine on for 3-4 months now, no problems here. Go for the underdrive version while you're at it.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

What was the problem people thought would happen?

And the underdrive version? I feel like its just because I'm tired that I'm confused right now


Tapatalkin'


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Thagodeus said:


> What was the problem people thought would happen?
> 
> And the underdrive version? I feel like its just because I'm tired that I'm confused right now
> 
> ...


here is a brief explanation as to why it is dangerous to run an underdrive pulley with the possibilty of damage in the *long* run (i bet most of the people that have it and havent had any problems have not had it in there long enough to see what damage would be caused)
the OEM crank pulley is a damper and removing can mess up the engine harmonics. I even emailed [email protected] and he pretty much told me that it is a terrible idea to change that pulley. Me personally i intend on keeping my motor running strong as long as possible and is not worth the potential damage over a few regained hp.

read for yourself and decide


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Some of the damping properties are lost. Although we have tested these pulleys rigorously for many thousands of miles without any side effects. :thumbup:

Pulley kits are one of our top sellers! All of our pulleys are made from high strength 6061 aluminum, and proudly made here in the US - If anyone has any issues at all we will get you taken care of!


Save 10% during the Holiday Sale - Volkswagen Golf V 2.5 > Engine > Pulleys > Performance


Andy


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had my ECS underdrive on for almost 3 years with no issues, thats about 50k km. That being said, I do see the reason and justification behind the damping issues, yet I have yet to remove mine as no other pulley has been released to convince me enough to remove mine.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> What was the problem people thought would happen?
> 
> And the underdrive version? I feel like its just because I'm tired that I'm confused right now
> 
> ...


ECS has a standard size lightweight pulley and an undersized pulley. The idea behind a smaller pulley is that the belt driven components (mainly alternator) become less of a horsepower parasite. Since you'll already be taking enough things off to get to the pulley, belt included, might as well put the better performing product on there!


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Have the lightweight pully for almost 70k KM on the Rabbit and on my gf car's for 35k KM and nothing bad to say about it


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Had my ECS pulley for 30k ....no issues. If we are talking about long term issues rolling into 150k then youd run into all sorts of problems before then.

I wouldnt worry about it until people start posting threads about cranckshaft issues related to a pulley. Ive had lightweight pulleys on all of the VWs Ive owned without issues.


----------



## Brownbomber (Sep 15, 2012)

So it seems as though there are two different pulleys the first one being a stock diameter and light weight and the other pulley is smaller and hence it is under drive and even light than the first one am I correct on this?


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

http://www.atiracing.com/products/dampers/damper_dinan.htm


I have the underdrive, its alright... but it doesn't have a dampener, which by reading the above link will learn its detrimental to longevity.


----------



## SydBarrett420 (Feb 15, 2014)

Brownbomber said:


> So it seems as though there are two different pulleys the first one being a stock diameter and light weight and the other pulley is smaller and hence it is under drive and even light than the first one am I correct on this?


Yes I have been looking at the lightweight pulley from ECS and am wondering does it have a dampener? The under drive is out of the question as a FLoridian due to the amount of AC I need in the summer.

Does anyone know of any problems strictly with the lightweight pulley?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I have an under drive pulley and it doesn't really effect the A/C once you get a tune. My idle is set to 850RPMs --problem solved.

Totally sucked before I got the tune. Car got HOT --our summers are about three months of 115F.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Now at 68k and shifting between 6 and 6500rpm regularly.....so far no problems


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if the light weight one helps with throwing belts at high rpms? Um stage 2 na with IE SRI. I'd do under drive, but I already have bfi motor and trans mounts and I don't want to much more vibration

Sent from my rowdy rabbit


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

I've put 150k on since installing the underdrive pulley with no issues. Only problem I had was locating a replacement belt after mine started to show signs of normal wear and tear. Nothing out of the ordinary though. Make sure you take note of the belt's part number.


----------

